# Update to US Army ACU



## MAJOR_Baker

Just picked up the latest Army Times and they have new info on ACU.

1.   just as I suspected the new name tags will be made of the same ACU digitized material
2.   accessories, i.e. body armor etc will match the new ACU material design
3.   pin on badges only, no sew on badges anymore (i.e. Jump wings etc)
4.   US Flag will now be above combat patch instead of below
5.   instead of $88 it will now cost about $75

 http://www.armytimes.com/channel.php?GQID=ARMYPAPER#COVERSTORY


----------



## tomahawk6

A pity the powers that be decided not to go with the winning pattern - multicam. Another victory for the acquisition folks whose motto is :" we dont mind because you dont matter."


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

I see its the same regardless of which country you work for.


----------



## Sherwood4459

Tomahawk or anyone else who might know,  
     Alot of places have stated that the Multicam beat the ACU pattern.  One place said in the tests of multi-environment uniforms the Multicam finish first in 98% of the tests.  Did the US Army ever give any reason why the ACU pattern was picked over the Multicam?  

 It's now approaching one year since the US Army unveiled the ACU and I still haven't seen any pictures of it under field conditions. There have only been the pictures of a guy modeling it, shots of some Generals wearing it and a few shots of guys wearing ACU on post or recruiting but nothing out in the field.  Has anyone seen any that I've missed?

I didn't remember where I heard it, so my confused mind may be making it up but I thought I heard somewhere that the pattern was never field tested.  The Army has the Natick Labs where it test camo patterns under controlled conditions, do they feel that field tests are unnecessary?


----------



## tomahawk6

http://www.army.com/news/articles/article_020805_03.html

This is the first unit to deploy with the ACU. It replaces the woodland and desert patterns. I preferred the multi-cam but my guess is that the ACU pattern was digital and the army had to keep up with the Marines.


----------



## The_Falcon

Thats the unit we trained with last June.  Maybe they liked our uniforms so much they pushed to be the first to get the ACU .


----------



## scm77

Here's a few pics of the ACU outdoors.  
http://img192.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img192&image=grassa7nv.jpg
http://img192.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img192&image=green18ef.jpg
http://img192.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img192&image=hide12cu.jpg
http://img213.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img213&image=hide24ze.jpg
http://img213.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img213&image=trees17nl.jpg

I saw other ones taken in a more wooded area, that better showed how badly they stand out against a greener background. :-\ 

I'm just trying to find them again.


----------



## D-n-A

pics of ACU in the desert

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=44942&highlight=acu



more pictures


http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/search/FrameSet.aspx?s=EventImagesSearchState|1|0|30|0|0|1|0|0|0|52149589|0|0|0|0|0||0|0|0|0&p=1


----------



## Sherwood4459

scm77, MikeL  Thanks those are the first pictures in the field I have seen.   The pattern is better than I thought, alot of the negative reaction to the ACU could have eliminated if the Army had released pictures like that when they introduced the ACU.  But  I agree with alot of the other comments I still would go with Multicam.  

S_Baker sorry about repeating static.   I tried to qualify my comment because I honestly didn't remember if I heard it somewhere or if it was my own first negative reaction of, "Good God they couldn't have actually field tested that thing!!!".   I can see the US Army thinking that testing must be done under the controlled condition of the Natick Labs where each pattern can be tested under the exact same setting and lighting.   I knew the form of the ACU had been tested in Iraq and other places, things like where the pockets are,the zipper,collar and the Velcro but in the DCU pattern.  I saw mention of the ACU pattern being tested at the NTC but it sounded like this field testing was after the pattern had already been pick.    

One other question ,  Who makes the final decision on an thing like this?  I know Sec of Def, Sec of Army, Army CoS could all overrule and change the decision if the wanted.  I talking about who says "We PickThis One".   Is it a person like the Head of the Natick Lab, a board of officers and NCO's?


----------



## tomahawk6

Final approval would be the Army Chief of Staff.
I dont like each service having their own version of a field uniform. It would be too easy for an enemy to ID who they are fighting. Also it just increases the cost because of just one R&D cost its multiplied for each service. We should have adapted the Marine design or kept the woodland/desert pattern.


----------



## Marine

Does anyone know of any* MARPAT * vs *ACU* vs *Multicam * vs *old Analog * pics? in mulitple environments? When I get the ACU and Multicam I will post some pics...


----------



## Maine_Finn

I got the chance to see the ACU up close today and it looks good. The officer wearing it said he paid over $200 for it, but he was happy with the uniform. There are pockets on the knees and elbows to accomodate pads, which I found interesting. Also, desert tan boots will be the standard with the ACU.

Even though I've heard negative comments about the uniform, I look forward to having it issued to me. Always best to find out first hand, yah?


----------



## Marine

Why I think grey cammies will work.

I am currently is Australia for an op. I was walking to work along a wooded area @ around 0900 or 1000 so it was pretty bright outside. While I was stepping it out, I heard something move in the treeline. I stopped and turned my head, looking for what had moved. I couldn't see anything. So I stood motionless waiting for movement. Finally, not more than 20 feet from me 2 grey wallabies started hopping off. I continued to follow them with my eyes, but I was amazed to see that when they stopped, even though I knew where they were, the grey toned animals were really hard to pick out of the brownish green background. I immediatly thought of the new army cammies. I will try to get a picture of these animals and post them up, but again I would like to see the ACU in action. 

(wallabies are actually pretty big, it could of been a kangaroo..)


----------



## OHara

To be quite honest with you... In action with the ACU Combat uniform it isnt as hard to pic up with your eyes as it is with CADPAT... I mean I have a friend in 101st and he says he has trained with Canadians and he is now training with ACU and he said that CADPAT hides you alot better... wat are your thoughts?


----------



## Maine_Finn

A buddy was issued the updated ACU yesterday. Looks a bit better.

http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=acu9ds.jpg
http://img311.imageshack.us/my.php?image=acu27ge.jpg


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Looks hot.  Temperature wise.


----------



## atticus

Okay, sorry if this has been asked a million times before but I'm still a little bit confused on this:
Does this new ACU replace the desert pattern aswell and like multicam is for use in all environments?


----------



## Maine_Finn

atticus said:
			
		

> Okay, sorry if this has been asked a million times before but I'm still a little bit confused on this:
> Does this new ACU replace the desert pattern aswell and like multicam is for use in all environments?



As far as I know for certain, the ACU replaces the three-colour desert pattern that had been in use. (Although after having seen some pictures of the ACU in action in Iraq, I'm not sure if it's the better of the two patterns, but my judgement's only based on those pictures not on first-hand testimonials.)

I'll make it a point to ask when I get the ACU issued to me.


----------



## Blackhorse7

I think the new ACU looks a lot better than the first run.  I also like the pocket layouts... much more thought into that than there was when CADPAT came out.  New Cam, same old uniform.  What good are waist/chest pockets when you are wearing a LBV or body armour?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

"What good are waist/chest pockets when you are wearing a LBV or body armour?"

Exactly.  Therefor they shouldn't shit on inventive troops how decide to sew their breast pockets onto their sleeves.


----------



## Bartok5

CFL said:
			
		

> "What good are waist/chest pockets when you are wearing a LBV or body armour?"
> 
> Exactly.   Therefor they shouldn't crap on inventive troops how decide to sew their breast pockets onto their sleeves.



You there!!!  Stop Making Sense!!!!  Keep it up, and we shall have no choice but to punish you for exercising common sense.  UNACCEPTABLE!!!!!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

;D

What are you going to do?  Post me to Petawawa.  Ahhh nuts.


----------



## Joe Blow

I saw (what looked like) an ACU today in a surplus store.  It had a NATO number so forth..  I suppose it looked real enough to me.  But it had the pockets in the traditional places.  Perhaps I saw a trial version.

S_Baker - Can you post some pictures of your new uniform?  I understand the colours have been altered to make it greener than what was originally planned.


----------



## tomahawk6

About the only major complaint is the damn velcro.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER

It sure doesn't take long for the stuff to hit Ebay does it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ARMY-COMBAT-UNIFORM-ACU-BRAND-NEW-WITH-TAGS_W0QQitemZ8327495584QQcategoryZ313QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## D-n-A

www.rangerjoes.com sells issue ACU uniforms, aswell as lots of other items in ACU.


----------



## Armymedic

here is a pic of me and a couple US soldiers. 

Good photo to compare colours...


----------



## D-n-A

S_Baker said:
			
		

> I have seen a number of companies that sell knock offs (ranger joes?) but they are not army issue and they don't have glint tape on the shoulders.



The way Ranger Joes talked about their ACUs, I assumed it was issue. Also the glint tape, is it now stetched into the uniform? Or is it still velcro?


----------



## Armymedic

If you look on the top center of the sleeve pocket flap, there is a non velcro green strap covering the glint tape underneath.


----------



## scm77

Armymedic do you mind if I post your picture (the one showing the three different patterns) on another site?


----------



## Maine_Finn

Can anyone who's been issued the ACU tell me if the Velcro on the sleeves comes custom-cut to match unit patches only when issued by each unit? I've seen it on certain uniforms. Or would the Velcro have to be modified after issue?

Also, any regs on this sort of thing?


----------



## Maine_Finn

Thank you, sir. Seeing pics like this one made me a little curious.


----------



## Marine

Maine Finn said:
			
		

> Thank you, sir. Seeing pics like this one made me a little curious.



Well first of all it's gotta be either fake or a very old picture because the US Army wears the US Flag patches the other way with the blue field toward the front, the rank on the center would not be pinned on but velcroed, and there would be a place for name tapes. Well, that's just a Marine's perspective.


----------



## Marine

I wouldn't be able to wear them. I got my own digital cammies...MCCUU.

Does anyone have a ACU comparison to Woodland Cammies? MARPAT(MCCUU)? Analogs? I saw the desert pics. Unfortunately, they didn't have the desert MARPAT in them. I'm going to get some ACUs from Fort Benning and test them against the Marine Corps digitals...I will post pictures! Oorah!


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Marine said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be able to wear them. I got my own digital cammies...MCCUU.
> 
> Does anyone have a ACU comparison to Woodland Cammies? MARPAT(MCCUU)? Analogs? I saw the desert pics. Unfortunately, they didn't have the desert MARPAT in them. I'm going to get some ACUs from Fort Benning and test them against the Marine Corps digitals...I will post pictures! Oorah!



Try ebay; seems like ACU is a hot commodity and can be had relatively inexpensively.


----------



## tomahawk6

The black beret the Army wears is made in China.


----------



## Marine

I only buy my cammies from the PX or the clothing store...anything else in unauthorized for wear...unless they have the label on the back of the neck that says "made expressely for the United Sates Marine Corps" and has a Marine Corps Emblem... I would expect the Army to do the same type of thing. oorah!


----------



## TDV-Arte-et-Marte

OHara said:
			
		

> To be quite honest with you... In action with the ACU Combat uniform it isnt as hard to pic up with your eyes as it is with CADPAT... I mean I have a friend in 101st and he says he has trained with Canadians and he is now training with ACU and he said that CADPAT hides you alot better... wat are your thoughts?



Doesn't matter. Olive Drab and CADPAT or anything else for that matter look the same after I leopard crawl through mud and sand.


----------

